# TFTP server and RFC 2349



## Shura (Nov 1, 2010)

Does tftpd in FreeBSD 7.2 support RFC 2349 and option _tsize_? It seems like tftpd does not support it.
Does FreeBSD 8.2 support _tsize_?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2010)

Read tftpd(8):



> Support for Timeout Interval and Transfer Size Options (RFC2349) was introduced in FreeBSD 5.0, support for the TFTP Blocksize Option (RFC2348) and the blksize2 option was introduced in FreeBSD 7.4.


----------



## Shura (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you!

One more question. How can I check it? As I understand tftp client has not command line options for enabling RFC2349 extension.


----------



## Shura (Nov 2, 2010)

I have tested and found FreeBSD 7.2 *does not* support RFC2349. There is impossible to upload file to the tftp server on FreeBSD 7.2

I have installed net/freebsd-tftp and now all works well.


----------

